# Card Cannot Be Used On Nikon D70



## zinab13 (Jun 20, 2014)

I have a Nikon D70 and one day my camera said "the card could not be used" and I put the CF card into another dslr and it worked perfectly fine on that one. I only had five pictures on that card if that matters. Then I bought a brand new CF card and the camera said it needed to be formatted, so I formatted it on the camera but it still said the card could not be used. I'm thinking since it's an older nikon model that the camera is the problem, but I've had it for a while and had no problems before at all.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 20, 2014)

Does the card have too much memory?


----------



## zinab13 (Jun 21, 2014)

I had the old card for a while but when it stopped working it only had five pictures on it


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 21, 2014)

You D70 is old .. and uses old technology.  If you buy a modern card above the specifications of the D70 then it may not work nor may not recognize it properly.

Check the D70 manual for card specifications.


FYI .. I used to have a D70 too


----------



## greybeard (Jun 21, 2014)

So this is a card that was working in your camera and just decided not to work one day?  Have you tried any other card in the camera?


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 21, 2014)

Simple solution -- use a white eraser on the contacts and see how it will go. If it doesn't still work on your camera, AstroNikon is right. The first tool in my camera bag is a white eraser for cleaning the contacts of old cards if it says it is not usable, I use the eraser and it was like it never happened. All working again.


----------

